# Palin wants us all to speak "American"



## JimH52 (Sep 6, 2015)

Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com

  She is a hoot!


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 6, 2015)

English would be fine as  well. The ebonics folks would be pissed off though, so maybe speaking "American" is a low enough standard to ask for bed wetter?


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 6, 2015)

There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gawd, she DID say it.

Y'know, there is a difference between being "plain spoken" and sounding like you're not particularly smart.

There really isn't anything wrong with sounding articulate, intelligent, dignified and thoughtful.  Really.
.


----------



## gipper (Sep 6, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> She is a hoot!


She should have said anyone who thinks big unlimited government is good, should not be allowed to vote, since they are obviously ignorant.

So...you can't vote.  Sorry.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

my only problem with language is the 'jebito' panders to his 'people' in a language that MOST Americans are not conversant in .     Go TRUMP !!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> my only problem with language is the 'jebito' panders to his 'people' in a language that MOST Americans are not conversant in .     Go TRUMP !!


He speaks like you, barely...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> my only problem with language is the 'jebito' panders to his 'people' ...




???


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 6, 2015)

gipper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



You sound like one of the Cons...tution loving Publicans who is fluent in Merican.  You will be amazed that there are other languages in the world...once you learn to read something other than "American."


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> my only problem with language is the 'jebito' panders to his 'people' in a language that MOST Americans are not conversant in .     Go TRUMP !!



Yes!  We all love Trump!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




...and now you've become a pretentious dick.


----------



## gipper (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Naw...he always has been.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 6, 2015)

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Go Trump!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

I mean , 'jebito' panders in a foreign language to his base of supporters while English speaking majority is unaware of what is REALLY being said .   jebito panders to his base of illegal aliens and foreigners in the USA and still in 'mexico' and south America .  What does he promise them as he uses the Spanish - mexican style lingo language with all its nuances and eye winks .


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I mean , 'jebito' panders in a foreign language to his base of supporters while English speaking majority is unaware of what is REALLY being said .   jebito panders to his base of illegal aliens and foreigners in the USA and still in 'mexico' and south America .  What does he promise them as he uses the Spanish - mexican style lingo language with all its nuances and eye winks .




???

Do you really think there are no US citizens who speak Spanish? What the hell is "Spanish - mexican style lingo language"? Do you have any idea how ignorant and afraid you seem when you whine about "all its nuances and eye winks"?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

don't care , US language is English , foreigners should learn it rather than 'jebito' types pandering to them .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

English should be made the official language of the USA .  Panderers like 'jebito' should be shunned and black balled . This idea of pandering to a '5th column' inside the USA should be recognized for being what it is .


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> English should be made the official language of the USA .  Panderers like 'jebito' should be shunned and black balled . This idea of pandering to a '5th column' inside the USA should be recognized for being what it is .


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

gipper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> ...




I'm sure sarah comes up with a lot of things she wishes she would have said. Especially after one of her drunken brawls, or after one of her kids spits out another illegitimate kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> don't care , US language is English...




Hundreds of languages are spoken in the US. Communicating is not pandering. If hearing something you don't personally understand makes you feel insecure, too bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> English should be made the official language of the USA . ....





It won't be. Get over your fears.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Giving birth is not "spitting." A disrespect for life does not bolster one's point, it just reveals a lack of character.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks Pete , yep , English should be official on ballots , education and ALL government papers , communications .  May happen if TRUMP gets in !!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thanks Pete , yep , English should be official on ballots , education and ALL government papers , communications .  May happen if TRUMP gets in !!




Nope.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

without TRUMP the illegals would be making plans for amnesty and increased benefits that 'jebito' may be promising them .   At least Trump has the 'rinos' at least talking about stopping or slowing the invasion by illegal aliens of all sorts Pete .


----------



## mdk (Sep 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.



And those Brits living and working here better speak American English.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Disrespect for hypocrites who preach abstinence but still produce copious amounts of illegitimate children is not the same as disrespect for life. I guess I mistakenly though you were smart enough to know that.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

distinction without a difference imo .  Both types of English are English and other than the accents both types of English are easily understood .   Spanish - mexican lingo is foreign to most Americans though .    jebito speaking Spanish - Mexican lingo though , who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ??   I mean , who even thinks of 'jebito' and rino politicians as Americans as they push for flooding the USA with millions of foreigners ??


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Disrespect for life is disrespect for life. Don't be lazy and careless in your use of language (for 'dramatic effect') and then try to make excuses for yourself.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> distinction without a difference imo .  Both types of English are English and other than the accents both types of English are easily understood .   Spanish - mexican lingo is foreign to most Americans though .    jebito speaking Spanish - Mexican lingo though , who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ??   I mean , who even thinks of 'jebito' and rino politicians as Americans as they push for flooding the USA with millions of foreigners ??



Who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ?? 

Because no real American can possibly understand what might be said in another language.....Right?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Quit flailing around for cover. You made a dumb remark. Let it go.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> distinction without a difference imo .  Both types of English are English and other than the accents both types of English are easily understood .   Spanish - mexican lingo is foreign to most Americans though .    jebito speaking Spanish - Mexican lingo though , who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ??   I mean , who even thinks of 'jebito' and rino politicians as Americans as they push for flooding the USA with millions of foreigners ??




Spanish is a language, "Spanish - Mexican lingo" is you making yourself look like an ignorant, fearful buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





Basic respect for the dignity of life is not "dumb." I don't blame you for feeling so obviously ashamed of yourself. Just choose your words more carefully next time.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 6, 2015)

People are funny. We had an employee that could converse in seven different languages from around the world. I would not have trusted him to watch over trash pickup much less consider that a determining factor on the intelligence or common sense scale. His idea of a good living was get an alcohol syndrome baby who made it into adulthood to support him and his cocaine drug habit. God people can be so stupid on some things.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ashamed? Don't kid yourself. The abstinence only Palin brood spits out illegitimate kids on a regular basis. Commenting on it has nothing to do with respect for life.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> People are funny. We had an employee that could converse in seven different languages from around the world. I would not have trusted him to watch over trash pickup much less consider that a determining factor on the intelligence or common sense scale. His idea of a good living was get an alcohol syndrome baby who made it into adulthood to support him and his cocaine drug habit. God people can be so stupid on some things.




So....he was an alcoholic and drug addict _because_ he spoke 7 languages?

??????????????


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




How much does Planned Parenthood pay you to spread life-cheapening propaganda for them?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




OK.You got me. I'm a highly paid agent for Planned Parenthood, Obama, and Hillary. My operation is run from a 120 ft boat anchored off shore. Considering all the other crazy shit you seem to believe, I figure you will believe this too.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...







Who the hell knows what  you pro-abortion zealots do?


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.


What are you gonna do... libs are so retarded they had to name them libtards.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > People are funny. We had an employee that could converse in seven different languages from around the world. I would not have trusted him to watch over trash pickup much less consider that a determining factor on the intelligence or common sense scale. His idea of a good living was get an alcohol syndrome baby who made it into adulthood to support him and his cocaine drug habit. God people can be so stupid on some things.
> ...


No he got an a girl who was an alcoholic syndrome baby who had grown up and was collecting $1,800.00 SSI to let him live with her. He was a bum basically who when he needed cash would do odd jobs for us. He was an addict, her SSI check provided the means to pay for his habit. He was raised by a high ranking military family that traveled the world, therefore learned seven various languages growing up. I used to hire him to go out and converse with Spanish speaking employees whenever issues came up. 

I am simply saying that a good speech, or a good line of shit and knowing all these various languages does not tell you what a person is or their capabilities to lead or watch over anything.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Just ask rush. He has a long list of things to accuse democrats of. None of them are true, but that doesn't matter to right wingers.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > distinction without a difference imo .  Both types of English are English and other than the accents both types of English are easily understood .   Spanish - mexican lingo is foreign to most Americans though .    jebito speaking Spanish - Mexican lingo though , who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ??   I mean , who even thinks of 'jebito' and rino politicians as Americans as they push for flooding the USA with millions of foreigners ??
> ...




Sorry, that's bullshit wey.

Mexican spanish is quite different from the spanish of spain, and of the other dialects spoken in the caribbean as well as further south in other countries wey.

"Mexican lingo" as I understand it is spoken by all sorts of people here in TX wey.

Look it up wey.

They don't say "wey" in spain wey.

Urban Dictionary: wey


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > People are funny. We had an employee that could converse in seven different languages from around the world. I would not have trusted him to watch over trash pickup much less consider that a determining factor on the intelligence or common sense scale. His idea of a good living was get an alcohol syndrome baby who made it into adulthood to support him and his cocaine drug habit. God people can be so stupid on some things.
> ...




I don't think you read that right wey.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...





They are mutually comprehensible. There is no language by the silly-stupid name that buffoon keeps trying to use.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > distinction without a difference imo .  Both types of English are English and other than the accents both types of English are easily understood .   Spanish - mexican lingo is foreign to most Americans though .    jebito speaking Spanish - Mexican lingo though , who knows what he is promising to his legal and illegal base of supporters ??   I mean , who even thinks of 'jebito' and rino politicians as Americans as they push for flooding the USA with millions of foreigners ??
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      I don't trust 'jebito ' or the 'rinos' when they speak English .  Certainly no reason to trust them when they speak a foreign language to their illegal alien and immigrant base Bulldog .  He11 , jebito will promise his people everything so that he can BUY and then get their support and votes .   And then if he wins American peoples money will pay for what 'jebito' promised .


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...






Why don't you post "jebito" 50 more times? What are you, 5 years old?


----------



## idb (Sep 6, 2015)

She's gosh-darned golly gee whiz right, ya know!


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Disrespect for hypocrites who preach abstinence but still produce copious amounts of illegitimate children is not the same as disrespect for life. I guess I mistakenly though you were smart enough to know that.



Don't forget she took money from some foundation to go on a speaking tour & preach about abstinence only...


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thanks Pete , yep , English should be official on ballots , education and ALL government papers , communications .  May happen if TRUMP gets in !!


You better hope not - you don't seem to have much of a grasp on it


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

playtime said:


>







Wow, funny. Must suck for you to know that object of your ridicule has accomplished more than you ever will no matter how long you live.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2015)

I should not be penalized for not speaking, "American". I tried to sign up for it in high school, but there was no such course.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.



But they're still both English.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 6, 2015)

""I can't think of any Republican that I know who would have that in their heart," Palin said. "(The Republican Party) is the party that would wish to bring people in together, standing together, putting America first, even in terms of the culture, accepting people's differences and the diverse views and everything else, because we have common sense driving our party," she said."

This made me laugh.

The Republicans wish to bring people together...... sure... together in prison perhaps.

They want to put America first, assuming that America is rich America, yeah, let's put the rich first and everyone else can get the drool and trickle down from the rich.

They accept people's differences, unless you're gay, black, or anything that isn't WASP. 

Common sense driving the party? Sure love, whatever.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2015)

We are going to be blessed with many more Palinisms in the future, since she has decided that Trump is going to win, and give her a cabinet post.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2015)

Before it is over, I think that Palin will "refudiate" her statement about speaking "American".


----------



## Zander (Sep 6, 2015)

Not the most eloquent I've heard- but I agree with the sentiment -  "You want to be in America, A, you'd better be here legally or you're out of here. B, when you're here, let's speak American. ...Let's speak English, and that's a kind of a unifying aspect of the nation is the language that is understood by all".


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> She is a hoot!



Like this, you mean?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 6, 2015)

Zander said:


> Not the most eloquent I've heard- but I agree with the sentiment -  "You want to be in America, A, you'd better be here legally or you're out of here. B, when you're here, let's speak American. ...Let's speak English, and that's a kind of a unifying aspect of the nation is the language that is understood by all".



Except that there isn't an official language of the US. 

You want to bring people together? Then stop making policies designed to keep people apart. 

This just sounds like the most convenient and best sounding reason to make everyone do what you want them to do.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> ""I can't think of any Republican that I know who would have that in their heart," Palin said. "(The Republican Party) is the party that would wish to bring people in together, standing together, putting America first, even in terms of the culture, accepting people's differences and the diverse views and everything else, because we have common sense driving our party," she said."
> 
> This made me laugh.......




Of course a leftist zealot would laugh. Leftists who brook not even the slightest deviation from party doctrine and who treat diversity of thought as a capital offense.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Not the most eloquent I've heard- but I agree with the sentiment -  "You want to be in America, A, you'd better be here legally or you're out of here. B, when you're here, let's speak American. ...Let's speak English, and that's a kind of a unifying aspect of the nation is the language that is understood by all".
> ...




Too bad keeping people apart is the fundamental principle of the democrat party.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I doubt playtime quit in the middle.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2015)

A short, heavy set rather brown lady was standing in the grocery line, talking on her cell phone. As she continued her conversation, you could see that the older white gentleman behind her was getting increasingly upset. 

She finished, and then the old fellow stated to her, "Really, if you want to talk Mexican, you should go back to Mexico. You are in America, speak American!"

She then looked up at him, and said, " That was was American, Navajo. If you wish to speak English, why don't you go back to England?"

*LOL*


----------



## Zander (Sep 7, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Not the most eloquent I've heard- but I agree with the sentiment -  "You want to be in America, A, you'd better be here legally or you're out of here. B, when you're here, let's speak American. ...Let's speak English, and that's a kind of a unifying aspect of the nation is the language that is understood by all".
> ...



A common language does not keep people apart. Thanks for playing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 7, 2015)

Liberals taking a breather from the Hillary disaster to engage in their favorite meaningless past-time: Ridiculing quotes from Conservatives.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 7, 2015)

Zander said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I didn't say it did. 

What I say, while you were playing with something or other (your todger?) is that many right wing policies keep people apart, and yet here were are with one thing they can use the convenient excuse that it brings people together. 

I don't buy it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 7, 2015)

'Palin told CNN's Jake Tapper in an interview that aired Sunday on "State of the Union." "On the other hand, I think we can send a message and say, 'You want to be in America, A, you'd better be here legally or you're out of here. B, when you're here, let's speak American.'

The perfect idiot.

And the perfect representative of the nativism common to most on the right, the hostility toward immigrants, and the fear of diversity, dissent, and expressions of individual liberty.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 7, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Liberals taking a breather from the Hillary disaster to engage in their favorite meaningless past-time: Ridiculing quotes from Conservatives.



When you want to relax, doing something really simple is a good way to waste a bit of time.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> She is a hoot!


Have you ever spoken to an English person?

If you had, you know we actually speak a different language, we just don't call it Americanish


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> hostility toward immigrants, and the fear of diversity, dissent, and expressions of individual liberty.




You just described the* left* to a T.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> ...





No, we don't.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

boedicca said:


> There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.




There is no language called, _"American."_ But it is fun watching rightwingers _trying_ to defend her idiocy, so thanks for that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

_"Neither in French nor in English nor in *Mexican*." - George Bush, 2001

"when you’re here, let’s speak *American*." - Sarah Palin, 2015_


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


mmkay

go put on a channel that has a live english person on it, you'll get a kick outta the subtitles


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




LOL.    Do you think Trump will make her his VP too?  *LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!*


----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



"American" is not a language. 

Rather than defending this absurd notion, admit that she misspoke and move on. It's not necessary to defend every single thing she says.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 7, 2015)

Toro said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I'm not defending, I'm agreeing, I've thought this since the early 90's when we pulled into england and only understood ~ 75% of what they said.

fish and chips is chip and french fries

dufuck is a "toad in the hole"?

hamburger is ground beef but we also have ground beef

I watched the season where the UFC brought of team over from England, w/o subtitles no one could understand them, and they had a hard time talking to each other.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > hostility toward immigrants, and the fear of diversity, dissent, and expressions of individual liberty.
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Gawd, she DID say it.
> 
> Y'know, there is a difference between being "plain spoken" and sounding like you're not particularly smart.
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 7, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd, she DID say it.
> ...


I never had difficulty understanding what he meant by that, but maybe that's just me.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> She is a hoot!


The whole interview is a hoot, yikes.  Several cringe-worthy moments.
.


----------



## Camp (Sep 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No, it isn't just you. Most people brushed it off as a meaningless gaffe. No one, or at least almost no one, believed the President didn't or doesn't know the number of states. Frank just mistakes a brain fart for a feather in his cap.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It's a guy who doesn't know our holidays, doesn't know Judicial review and doesn't even know how many states are in the USA


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I didn't think it was even a gaffe.

For example, let's say he visited 42 states once.  Of those, he visited 11 twice.  Of those, he visited 4 three times.

42
11
4
57

Didn't even need a calculator!
.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > She is a hoot!
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 7, 2015)

Uncle Ferd says he wouldn't kick her outta bed...

... fer eatin' crackers.


----------



## Camp (Sep 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It was a gaffe. He should have said 47 because that was the actual number he had visited. The original intent was to visit all 50.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Ah.  Well, either way...


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 7, 2015)

Surprising to see St Sarah  giving an interview without animals being tortured in the background.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I've been to 47 plus Alaska and Hawaii would be 49

Fail


----------



## Camp (Sep 7, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


He said he had one more to go. That would have made 48. You are delusional Frank, but perhaps his gaffe will cause him to loose his next election.
Hard to believe as many times as you have posted that vid you don't know what he actually said.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Thanks, but I talk to people in England frequently. It's the same language.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Well, she is pretty hot and you know how all women love Trump cause is so handsome and "very rich."


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Maybe Texas will publish a 'Merican Language text book now?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




What do you mean?


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



And is completing his second term as President.  It must really annoy you.   I LOVE IT!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Never underestimate the propensity of a conservative to attempt to deflect when the argument is lost.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Frank's meds are on back order.  The VA is still trying to catch up.....


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



ALL women love tribblehead????   oh HELL no...  no....no....NOOOOOO....


did I say NO?  I meant *NO.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2015)

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



He said he's been in 57 plus Alaska and Hawaii, which "he was not allowed to go to" (Val Jarrett kept him on a short leash) so that's 59


----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2015)

It's "Murkin."


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Get over it Frank.  He is finishing his SECOND TERM.  Time for you to chill out.  Go take your meds.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




THe fact that this moron got elected and reelected is something worthy of being upset over.

It is not time to chill out. It is time to get angry and stay angry.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



M'k... good luck with that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You missed the one, _"left to go."_


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Aww, poor baby.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




I won't need luck. Success is nearly certain.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Uh-huh.   You gotta get the women's, Hispanics, gays, blacks, & younger voters to listen to the POG platform first.

Like I said.... good luck with that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



"POG"?

"women's, Hispanics, gays, blacks, & younger voters"?

What are you talking about?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Well, by golly, I am not going to vote for Obama again!!!!


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The fact that this disaster is almost over is no reason not to look back in anger.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong! I sympathize with you. I feel the same way about Baby Bush....


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry... the GOP is nothing like what it was & will probably never return to the days of Grand Old Party again, it's become so backwards in 'christian' knuckledragging ideology, that I tend to call it the POG.  And I figured you meant about getting angry... staying angry... etc  eluded to voting for that party, did you not mean it that way?  If so, it's gonna be one hell of an uphill battle to get those key voting blocks on board & vote Republican.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2015)

The minds that currently make up the intellect of the GOP are so narrow that it is just a matter of time before they explode from within, and begin eating their own. In fact, it is already happening. They know that they must somehow get rid of Trump, before they go after people like Huckabee and Jindal. Unfortunately Frankenstein's monster has gotten lose, and all the peasants with torches are not going to be able to banish him, before he has done irreparable harm to their party.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Time to break out your "guuunnnn?"


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




NO. Getting angry and voting are two very distinct concepts.

Oh, those voting blocks?

Agreed. The dems have a great record of successful racial demagoguery that will be hard to break.

Likely we will not do it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Did I say anything about guns?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Me, neither!!


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I refuse to vote for him again.  JUST AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




Absolut ausgeschlossen!!


----------



## idb (Sep 7, 2015)

I think The Screaming Blues Messiahs said it best


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that the GOP is already starting their "Impeach Hillary" campaign. Might as well be proactive.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well, then how exactly will you be getting angry?  What you call 'demagoguery'  is still something the POG covets & would love to get their hands on the secret to doing it. I'll give you a hint though-  start burning those sheets instead of the cross....


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




I'm sure the Establishment GOP would love to have the ability to motivate it's base and ensure it's loyalty the way the dems do.

Unfortunately for them, conservatives tend to want results.

Sheets? Cross? NOt sure what you mean? SOme Race Card reference? You can shove that nonsense up your ass.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL, that anger is misplaced dude.  Get a grip....  did I say *YOU*?  No, no I didn't.  If the GOP caters to just old white men & their stepford wives, then that's all on them.  If they refuse to evolve, that's on them.  If they want that cheap labor, but claim to want to deport them all at the same time... that's on them.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



NOpe. Anger right on target.

YOu played the Race Card. THat's a dick move. It made me angry.

You do realize that calling people names, especially such poisonous names, falsely will piss them off, right?

Enjoy the pleasant atmosphere of civil discourse we have today. 

This is the good old days.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



YOU brought up 'racial demagoguery' dude.   Remember?  But I guess that... by 'racial'...  you mean anything other than 'white' 'eh?  And you were already civilly discourced by yur reply about 'anger'.  Remember?  LOL... can't blame all that on me.  Nice try, doesn't fly though.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The use of racial demagoguery by the dems is completely true.

The accusation that the GOP is the party of the Klan is not.

SO, as I said, anger.

No. By "Racial" I do not mean "anything other than white". Don't play stupid.

But you are providing a fine example of why anger is called for.

Thank you for that, lefty.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL,  you need a target is all.  I'm not as liberal as you think I am, but I sure know the (R) of today sure ain't as inclusive nor do they even try as they once did.  You better get that BP under control... they need you to fight the good fight.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Right......that is why minorities vote for the GOP.....NOT!


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





What do you base that on?

That very fact that I am angry with you calling my party the party of the Klan is all you need to know that my anger is just free floating looking for a target?

Interesting logic there.

And by interesting, I mean wrong.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



LOL! Sure.


The Dems got 95% of the black vote based on the issues!!


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Did you know the Democrats were the Klan originally?  It is what it is... or was...   I said burning those sheets was a start.   Those CONfederate flags floating around ain't coming from the left.... & the #1 guy on your team who wouldn't let up with the birther conspiracy for the last 8 years ,  right now, is catering to the lowest common denominator who carry those flags & sung Obama the magic negro, while holding signs with him sporting a bone thru his nose.  You all need some new branding, or you're sunk.  And it's NOT just with the brown people... it's about crying for smaller, less intrusive government except when it comes to the ones with the lady parts too.... or the ones that have the same parts & want to marry.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Umm, blacks aren't the only minority.

2008:
- Blacks (13%): 95%
- Hispanics (9%): 67%
- Asians (2%): 62%
- Other (3%): 66%

2012:
- Blacks (13%): 93%
- Hispanics (10%): 71%
- Asians (2%): 73%
- Other (3%): 58%


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



There are no sheets.

Your pretense otherwise is poisonous race baiting.

YOur side has successfully branded us with that, and that racist demagoguery is stopping any reasonable contest of ideas.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




YOur point?


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Like building a wall instead of a plan for immigration reform?

 Like outlawing safe abortion, with a couple candidates even saying that it doesn't matter if the life of the woman is at risk?

Like repealing the ACA with no alternative healthcare reform? 

I am an Independent, & have voted for (R) in the past.... back when they were real republicans  So don't try to box me in dude.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Mmm, does this mean you are dropping the Race Card? 

To bad the rest of the lefties aren't.

THat is the problem for the GOP and for America.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'll call out those who are racists when they show their ugly heads.  Sometimes it's legit to say so, & there are times when it's not... just like the war on Christians is used as an excuse to suit an agenda.  BUT, when it walks & talks & quacks like one... it usually is most times.  I am not a partisan stooge & I don't claim my 'party'  is victimized.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2015)

When I was a republican, some of my best friends had latino gardeners.....


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Well, my party is "victimized" by the Race Card.

And my nation, because it's constant use is degrading the political atmosphere and preventing honest discussion of important issues that have needed to be addressed decades ago.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump ain't helping, you gotta know that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




??? Why? Because he wants to deport people who are here in violation of our laws?

Is that really so radical?

If so, then we have identified the problem and it is NOT Trump.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Maybe if the RW loons stopped waving the confederate flag, the Tea Baggers stopped shouting the N Word, and your leading contende quit calling Hispanics "Rapist" maybe the GOP would gain some minority votes.  But that might be too much to ask....


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Maybe if the RW loons stopped waving the confederate flag, the Tea Baggers stopped shouting the N Word, and your leading contende quit calling Hispanics "Rapist" maybe the GOP would gain some minority votes.  But that might be too much to ask....



No, we've run quite moderate candidates who pandered quite hard to various minorities and it made no difference.

(McCain the most recent example)

The Race Card is not based on actually GOP policies or positions, but on the dominance of the libs in the media and pop culture.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 7, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



In a few weeks, Trump has undone years of efforts by the GOP to gain the minority vote.  Thank you Mister Comb Over!


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Bull. Those efforts made no gains.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 7, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Here we go again -" Did you know the Democrats were the Klan originally"
A never ending theme here by republicans who don't know about the southern strategy and many racist democrats switching to republican after the civil rights marches in the  mid 60's.  Blacks weren't fooled though.  They understand where the hatred for them is coming from, which is why they take refuge voting democrat.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Maybe if the RW loons stopped waving the confederate flag, the Tea Baggers stopped shouting the N Word, ......




But when democrats do the same, that's ok with hypocrites like you.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


.... apparently sailed clear over your head.


----------



## playtime (Sep 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You think that's the only thing I meant that is wrong about Trump?

 LOL, there.... right there... lies part of the problem how about the POG cannot be taken seriously if you think he is a real candidate.  It's not just him but he's the front runner & is a direct result of what the whole right side of the aisle has become.  BTW, do you think Sarah should have a position in his administration?


----------



## playtime (Sep 8, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My point WAS, (whether they were true (D)s or not)... they were identified as such.  But it certainly has NOT been that way for a very very long time. The (D)s  NOW have certainly changed...  'evolved' ...  & can no longer be associated with that white hood no matter how hard the (R) wanna dredge that up & the only par-tay that can claim the supporters that would want to go back to that time are the (R)s.  Not to say all of them think & feel that minorities are inferior & should be back in their place, but that's the image they refuse to really try to shake off based on their platform, ideology, & candidates for well over a decade heading into its 2nd decade.


----------



## playtime (Sep 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



Maybe when as many gay black men, kill as many white reporters over their 'right' to own whites & keep them as property as the Civil War produced,  you might have a point.  Until then your 'comparison' is ridiculous.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well, then walk away dude!  Give it up.  No need to even try.  Maybe you can begin shipping more Viagra to young white males hoping for a miraculous surge in birth amongst the white population.  That is the only way that the GOP is going to say viable in national elections.  Sorry, but demographics say the future of the GOP is an uphill battle.

GO DONALD!


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if the RW loons stopped waving the confederate flag, the Tea Baggers stopped shouting the N Word, ......
> ...



REALLY?....?


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 8, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Did the man who killed the reporters proudly pose with this flag and post it on line?  Naw, I don't think so.....


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 8, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It has MORE to do than the KID KILLER of the 9 church members that had a CONFEDERATE FLAG banned??? .... But FAGS and QUEERS think they can RULE the world, NEWS FLASH...THEY CAN'T! ....It's time for pushback on ALL of the lefts perverse issues!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Really.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So what dugs do you prefer?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2015)

playtime said:


> . The (D)s  NOW have certainly changed...  'evolved' ...  & can no longer be associated with that white hood .....




Says who?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Whichever _one_ you need to start being honest.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## GHook93 (Sep 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> She is a hoot!


In the same breathe she said English you loser. It was a slip of the tongue no different than Obama stating his Muslim faith and 57 states and Biden stating Obama is dead, when he meant Osama Bin Laden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 8, 2015)

"If it was good enough for Jesus." - Gov. Ma Ferguson


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 9, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Palin praises Bush for being bilingual - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



She makes you proud, does she?


----------



## playtime (Sep 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > . The (D)s  NOW have certainly changed...  'evolved' ...  & can no longer be associated with that white hood .....
> ...



Common sense.  Why would a member of the KKK be in a political party that is the endorser for 'EQUAL protection under the law'?  But of course, I don't expect you to understand common sense, since you are a defender for  the walking talking bubble brain Sarah.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 9, 2015)

The right continues their race to the bottom.


----------



## Correll (Sep 9, 2015)

playtime said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The Dems aren't for "Equal Protection under that Law".

Several of their policies and positions are directly opposed to that, such as the Disparate Impact Theory of Discrimination.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > my only problem with language is the 'jebito' panders to his 'people' ...
> ...



Don't speak Spanish?......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

in reply to Post 172 , whether I speak a foreign language or not is irrelevant  JIM.  Politicians like 'jebito' should speak the common language and the majority in the USA speak English .


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 9, 2015)

pismoe said:


> in reply to Post 172 , whether I speak a foreign language or not is irrelevant  JIM.  Politicians like 'jebito' should speak the common language and the majority in the USA speak English .



You should help Mr Comb Over write speeches.  You have that certain something.....

Oh, and thanks for alienating the Spanish community.  The Dems need the extra votes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.



Of course there are but she isnt talking about the differences...But you know that


----------



## boedicca (Sep 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > There is are differences between American English and British English, which literate people understand.
> ...



Of course you assume you know what she meant because you are thoroughly marinated in Progressive Spew.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Whatever you say it doesnt change that "American" is not a language.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > in reply to Post 172 , whether I speak a foreign language or not is irrelevant  JIM.  Politicians like 'jebito' should speak the common language and the majority in the USA speak English .
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                to he11 with them , if they see themselves as anything other than Americans I want nothing to do with them . I am not gop , rino or a lover of a 'fifth column' of hyphenated people , races , religions , cultures in the USA .   If a dem gets in , I hope that its Bernie .     He at least has no big problems with guns .   Plus Bernies habits or wishes for other peoples money oughta hit the 'gop' and moderate rinos right where it hurts , in the wallet JimH  !!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## JimH52 (Sep 9, 2015)

pismoe said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Seriously, I find Bernie interesting, but I see visions of Dukakis, riding in a tank while looking like one of those little blue Smurfs.

I am not sure the country is ready to vote for a self described Socialist.  Maybe I am wrong, but I doubt it.  If it were between Trump and Bernie....wow.  I don't know.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2015)

pismoe said:


> in reply to Post 172 , whether I speak a foreign language or not is irrelevant  JIM.  Politicians like 'jebito' should speak the common language and the majority in the USA speak English .





Do you really think bush can't speak English?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

thing is that I don't support Bernie and I'm not really rich where he would go after me by increasing taxes .  I also oppose going after the really rich on principle but if the really rich are just after money , well they aren't my friends .  The really rich usually support the things that I oppose like immigration , 'chamber of commerce' WANTS and loose border control for THEIR cheap labor wants .   I'm just saying that in a matchup between Bernie and any 'rino' I will vote for Bernie .  He is at least ok on guns and I hear that he opposes big time immigration .     --------------  I'm really hoping to vote for a Trump Cruz ticket JimH.


----------



## playtime (Sep 9, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOL.... tell the homogays that.  Tell women that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 10, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Err, I just did.


----------



## playtime (Sep 10, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...








Republicans are all for equal rights.

<pssst>  that was sarcasm too....


----------



## Correll (Sep 10, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Sorry. I don't see the sarcasm. REpublicans ARE for equal rights.


----------



## playtime (Sep 10, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Ban on Gay marriage anyone?  Anyone?

Anyone?

Vote against the Paycheck Fairness Act?  Anyone?

Anyone?

Bueller?  Bueller?

Bueller?



That would be the Republicans.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 10, 2015)

Playtime, I used to be a Republican, and we believed in equality. It was just that some people were more equal than others......


----------



## Correll (Sep 10, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Tell it to the New Haven firefighters.

Or do whites not count?


----------



## playtime (Sep 10, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL.  You are talking about one specific case, that I know very well.  They were correct in suing on the grounds of  'reverse discrimination' & they won. As they should have.  Wow, you have your token case.  Well played... but you know & I know that isn't an every day occurrence... & how friggin long ago was that?


----------



## playtime (Sep 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Playtime, I used to be a Republican, and we believed in equality. It was just that some people were more equal than others......



My husband was as well.  He's still registered as a (R) so he can vote in the primaries, but hasn't voted for a  (R) on a national level since 2000.  George W. was his last mistake. & he certainly didn't repeat that mistake in '04.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 10, 2015)

"So up there in Alaska, across the way Russia, you know there is a name for this taking advantage of America. There is a Russian name for that. And it is called 'fortochka.' And that means Obama's window of opportunity. So as Obama leads from behind the skirt of his right-hand man, Valerie Jarrett, then it's up to Congress to close that window. He may propose. You dispose, Congress. You gotta be in it to win it because we want peace. With unapologetic mighty red, white, and blue, will have peace."

That's Palin's recent speech. It doesn't even qualify as word salad. I'd call it "word splatter." Or it's close to LOLcat, just stick an "Oh hai" in front of it.

Oh, "fortochka" in Russian means "a small window within a window", and a "fortochkin" is a cat-burglar who could squeeze through the fortochka. The term has nothing to do with politics or windows of opportunity.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Every democratically appointed judge voted AGAINST the white firefighters and for blatant race based discrimination.

The Ruling did NOT throw out the law the discrimination was based on,

so ALL employers are still in the same boat as the New Haven City government, 

Required to have equal outcomes even when the Black applicants are less qualified.

Or they can be sued and if the Judge is a liberal who believes in Disparate Impact, they will lose.

Every employer has to consider this with every hiring and promotion decision every day or they are fools.


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The SC ruled in favor of the firefighters (one was Hispanic btw... they weren't ALL white)  based on TilteV11 of the Civil rights Act & the 14th A.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Nothing in your post refuted, or even addressed anything in the post you were replying to.

I will repost it so you can try again.

Every democratically appointed judge voted AGAINST the white firefighters and for blatant race based discrimination.

The Ruling did NOT throw out the law the discrimination was based on,

so ALL employers are still in the same boat as the New Haven City government,

Required to have equal outcomes even when the Black applicants are less qualified.

Or they can be sued and if the Judge is a liberal who believes in Disparate Impact, they will lose.

Every employer has to consider this with every hiring and promotion decision every day or they are fools


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And any case would be ruled upon & upheld under Title V11 of the Civil Rights Act & the 14th Amendment, as was Ricci v Stephano ; where Ricci won.  It set the precedent for any further cases.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2015)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Libs don't care about precedent.

And considering the demographics trend, the court will reverse itself sooner or later.


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



  Only in an Orwellian Obama world full of sprinkly fairy dust blown from atop a unicorn as [they] are peeking through a really pretty pink kaleidoscope?


----------

